# Anti Diesel solenoid JD 400 K532



## USAH (May 4, 2011)

so, my anti diesel solenoid wiring lead broke off. i have soldiered, brazed and was damn near ready to weld it back on. i have tried putting a wire lead on it, everything. it will not stick. 

i have searched high and low for a replacement. i found a very well used one on ebay and bought it. i suspect it may not be working right. 

upon further searching, i found this:

Weekend Freedom Machines: Anti-Dieseling Solenoid

it appears a few of the respondents are confusing the starter solenoid with the anti dieseling one. 

HOWEVER, i did some searching for GM throttle stop solenoids and low and behold found a few that look like they might work. this is at the top of the list:

NOS 76 77 78 TRANS AM LEMANS 400 455 IDLE STOP SOLENOID

anyone ever try this? know anything about the possibilities of success? 

thank you much.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum SAM! Glad you found us. Out of my zone on this one, but I always love these side door fixes! You'll have to let us know if it works or not!


----------



## USAH (May 4, 2011)

thank you! i am tempted to go to the u-pull-it yard and pull a few of them and see if i can figure this out if no one here has any further info.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any luck with that SAM? really stunned no one sounded off on this.


----------



## USAH (May 4, 2011)

no, none yet. i have been buying the parts little by little off ebay and other locations. as for the ADS, i will go to the junk yard when i have time and figure this out myself. if i do, i will probably be the first!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

History in the making! Your dad mentioned another run in the echo room, which he said might possibly be next to his office. He tried to reach you but no dice. Did you want that? We'd like to head up there this week and finish!


----------

